# OMG



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hey guys well i just fed my ps both my reds and my gold sp and the most amazing thing happend.first i fed the reds with beef heart and the gold was going nuts at the divider to get at it,
so i thought lets see what happens if i hand feed him,bearing in mind ive only had him 2 weeks tops.well i lowerd my hand in with a nice size bit of beef heart and the little fella came uop slowly to my hand and began to feed it only lasted like split secounds but was the best think ive seen in nearly 2 years of the hobby.my reds never done anything like that.iam thinking of selling the reds or getting rid of them and giving the 6 ft tank to emily my gold sp.

ALSO A VID WILL COME SOON


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jackburton said:


> hey guys well i just fed my ps both my reds and my gold sp and the most amazing thing happend.first i fed the reds with beef heart and the gold was going nuts at the divider to get at it,
> so i thought lets see what happens if i hand feed him,bearing in mind ive only had him 2 weeks tops.well i lowerd my hand in with a nice size bit of beef heart and the little fella came uop slowly to my hand and began to feed it only lasted like split secounds but was the best think ive seen in nearly 2 years of the hobby.my reds never done anything like that.iam thinking of selling the reds or getting rid of them and giving the 6 ft tank to emily my gold sp.
> 
> ALSO A VID WILL COME SOON
> [snapback]1080114[/snapback]​


I wanna see the vid of you losing a finger :rasp:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is your spilo


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys well i just fed my ps both my reds and my gold sp and the most amazing thing happend.first i fed the reds with beef heart and the gold was going nuts at the divider to get at it,
> ...


Be carefull and dont get too cocky, or else your wonderfull vid will end up in the "owner injury" threads.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Be carefull and dont get too cocky, or else your wonderfull vid will end up in the "owner injury" threads.
> [snapback]1080210[/snapback]​


I love my Rhom and all but these fish are too unpredictable. Theres times he scares me doing gravel vac let alone hand feeding him.


----------



## JMurphy97 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dude I hand fed my red bellies smelt and shrimp. Oscars goldfish, smelt, and crickets. Then my turtles goldfish, smelt, plants, and crickets. Nothing special anymore.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I hand fed my reds smelt once when I was drunk. They wer pulling at it like a tug o war. Who knows I might it again someday.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm gonna try hand feeding my rhoms


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Have fun trying to explain to the nurse in the ER that you were bitten by a piranha. Imagine the look she and everyone else will give you. But who knows some people might take pride in that.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Make a vid! Whatever happens, good or bad, it will still be great footage!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i can see where this is gonna end up


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lol everyone wants to see ur hand ripped up :laugh:


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Tibs said:


> lol everyone wants to see ur hand ripped up :laugh:
> [snapback]1081615[/snapback]​


Its sad but true.


----------

